# how to install GCC in linux(FC8)



## iinfi (May 12, 2008)

i need to install gcc in fedora core 8

where do i get it frm? where to download it frm??

i dont get anything rite whn it comes to linux ... damn


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

@iinfi: it is already asked when you have installed fedora 8.
now you can install development-tools set by selecting.
for that press ALT+F2 and inside run "gksu system-config-packages" .select and there you go! 

with internet,configure "YUM" to get needed packages 
try:
*fedorafaq.org


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 13, 2008)

I think all you got to do is:


```
yum install gcc g++
```

or if you have the .rpms in a folder:

```
rpm -Uvh *.rpm
```


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2008)

i will jus try these n let you know ...

btw the reason i needed this is that ... i was getting the following error while trying to install oracle
"error while loading shared libraries libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"

=================

i v jus done a "yum install gcc g++"
its trying to download frm one mirror after another and gettng timed out ... 
will try this agian tomm  !!
good nite

added:

```
yum install gcc g++
```
^^
will this work in other linux distros as well? like RH5 installed on a server ??

============================
added:
i v installed gcc but the following error does not go
"error while loading shared libraries libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"

any clues??


----------

